# New Business Idea - Pre-Assembled Raw



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All, I think their might be a market for affordable pre-assembled (not pre-made) raw dinners. 

For example, my cousin is starting raw and commented that she would really love to buy pre-made raw but its too expensive and she feels it lacks the benefits of chewing the intact bone. 

Well, what if she could buy zip lock bags full of the combination of RMB, MM & OM her dog needs each day, week, month? 

What do you guys think? Do you think people would buy that?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

My husband just came up with a name

The Meaty Bone


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Using zip lock bags in my opinion, aren't going to keep your food 'fresh' . Now if you vac sealed them, that would be another story

When I was 'cooking" for one of my seniors, sojourner/raw/veggies/rice/pumpkin. I would make a huge batch each week, vac seal them, leave meals in the frig for 3 days, and freeze the others..worked great..vac sealing really gives longevity to products


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

sounds like a great idea, dont google the idea or it will be stollen. if you was serious talk to a lawyer and get the plans of it trade marked. it cost a bit money but is worth it. after that its all about how u want to distribute. iv had a few inventions myself and took the time to talk to a few folks and this is what iv been told.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

As long as the quality of the meat was good quality and the quality control was good, I would buy it. I buy premade raw now because my husband and I got sick of cutting up the meat. But could you really do this cheaper than premade? The premade raw I buy is just ground up meat, bones, and organs- so essentially the same thing.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

There are companies that do that, I feed a pre-made raw. Look up "fresh is best". I'm sure that locally you can start up a company that does this. I buy in bulk, 32 lbs each time and its somewhere around $2 a pound depending on the type of meat the main ingredient is. It's no where near as cost effective as buying in bulk from a meat supplier and doing it yourself, but I don't have the space to store hundreds of pounds of meat.

I see you're in the midwest...fresh is best is made in Milwaukee, there are other companies like it also. But they are few and far in between.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

here in northern Ontario we have a place kinda does what you are thinking of doing Mountain Dog Food | Home Maybe the site could help you with your idea!


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

been thinking of going raw and if i could find a place here that did this i would try it in a heart beat. like said below i dont have a ton of space for meats so this could be a great idea localy for ya.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

In the United States at least, this might be difficult to pull off and stay accurate with your labels. It imagine it would be hard to determine without tearing a piece of meat apart, just how much was meat and fat, and how much was bone. Creating a consistent product would be troublesome.

Check out AAFCO Petfood Website > Home to see what goes into labeling pet foods.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

thank you all so much...you all rock


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Using zip lock bags in my opinion, aren't going to keep your food 'fresh' . Now if you vac sealed them, that would be another story
> 
> When I was 'cooking" for one of my seniors, sojourner/raw/veggies/rice/pumpkin. I would make a huge batch each week, vac seal them, leave meals in the frig for 3 days, and freeze the others..worked great..vac sealing really gives longevity to products


Good point. I just came up with the idea on my way home from work today so I didn't think it through. Thanks so much.

Do you like the name The Meaty Bone?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Whiteboy said:


> sounds like a great idea, dont google the idea or it will be stollen. if you was serious talk to a lawyer and get the plans of it trade marked. it cost a bit money but is worth it. after that its all about how u want to distribute. iv had a few inventions myself and took the time to talk to a few folks and this is what iv been told.


Inventors are the most intriguing people to me...I'd be interested to hear some of yours...and thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> As long as the quality of the meat was good quality and the quality control was good, I would buy it. I buy premade raw now because my husband and I got sick of cutting up the meat. But could you really do this cheaper than premade? The premade raw I buy is just ground up meat, bones, and organs- so essentially the same thing.


Thanks for your comments. My niche would be unground bone...ground bone doesn't help teeth. I think I might be able to do it cheaper because I'm not looking to get rich  just do something I love.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

martemchik said:


> There are companies that do that, I feed a pre-made raw. Look up "fresh is best". I'm sure that locally you can start up a company that does this. I buy in bulk, 32 lbs each time and its somewhere around $2 a pound depending on the type of meat the main ingredient is. It's no where near as cost effective as buying in bulk from a meat supplier and doing it yourself, but I don't have the space to store hundreds of pounds of meat.
> 
> I see you're in the midwest...fresh is best is made in Milwaukee, there are other companies like it also. But they are few and far in between.


Thanks a lot for the info. You people are starting to make me this I should do this. Thats why I love this site.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> here in northern Ontario we have a place kinda does what you are thinking of doing Mountain Dog Food | Home Maybe the site could help you with your idea!


Thank you so much for the link...


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> Inventors are the most intriguing people to me...I'd be interested to hear some of yours...and thanks for the advice.


some of what iv had are related to my job lol kinda boring stuff. my boss had a great idea and had it trade marked through a company that does the work...well lets just say his idea was stollen in the end and had to pay lol. googleing the idea i have heard ppl in google look for ideas and sell them to invention companys who then make them befor u can lol. hard work to get an invention to actualy go through and costs alot of money. but the meaty bone sounds like a good name, if it was me i would start selling sealed bags weighed out to local pet stores and take that money to make a company name legalize the idea and try to expand


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

angierose said:


> In the United States at least, this might be difficult to pull off and stay accurate with your labels. It imagine it would be hard to determine without tearing a piece of meat apart, just how much was meat and fat, and how much was bone. Creating a consistent product would be troublesome.
> 
> Check out AAFCO Petfood Website > Home to see what goes into labeling pet foods.


Thanks for the food for thought and links.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd worry about unground bone because it could be a choking hazzard. If you contact fresh is best, Stacy their owner is super nice and might give you some advice. I've spoken to her several times. Kind of cool to contact a large company and get right to the president. I'm not sure how much cheaper you'll be able to do it, but people will pay for the convenience (I know I do).

Whiteboy, if you don't mind shipping I think they can ship to you. Don't know how much it would cost but if you wanted to try the pre-made raw that is a way to do it.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Mac's Mom said:


> Thanks for the food for thought and links.


It's a very good idea and there is certainly a market for it. I just started a dog treat business, and the amount of legal hoops, licensing,and testing required to do even that legally was mind-boggling. I can only imagine that it is more stringent for foods. 

It would be pretty neat if it could be managed though, especially if you are in an area where you could find a farmer to partner up with.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Whiteboy said:


> some of what iv had are related to my job lol kinda boring stuff. my boss had a great idea and had it trade marked through a company that does the work...well lets just say his idea was stollen in the end and had to pay lol. googleing the idea i have heard ppl in google look for ideas and sell them to invention companys who then make them befor u can lol. hard work to get an invention to actualy go through and costs alot of money. but the meaty bone sounds like a good name, if it was me i would start selling sealed bags weighed out to local pet stores and take that money to make a company name legalize the idea and try to expand


I worked in engineering for 5 years so I'm used to "boring stuff"... just kidding I know what you mean about trademarks & patents. I had an idea for pet sporting goods a few years ago and a lawyer I spoke with said it would cost $10 K plus to patent it. 

Thanks for your advice and feedback on the name.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

angierose said:


> It's a very good idea and there is certainly a market for it. I just started a dog treat business, and the amount of legal hoops, licensing,and testing required to do even that legally was mind-boggling. I can only imagine that it is more stringent for foods.
> 
> It would be pretty neat if it could be managed though, especially if you are in an area where you could find a farmer to partner up with.


Thanks for the positive feedback. You just started a dog treat business? Maybe we can have links on eachothers sites at some point  

Were the hoops expensive?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes I do like the name


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

id like a link to both sites when started i like to try new products


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Mac's Mom said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback. You just started a dog treat business? Maybe we can have links on each others sites at some point
> 
> Were the hoops expensive?


Not excessively....I think it ran about $600 all told. It'll depend on where you live of course. I had to get a Missouri commercial feed license, pay a $25 yearly fee to the state for every product I'll be selling, post a bond with the state tax assessor (it was low for me because my projected profits were low), get an occupancy permit to run a business out of the home; about a dozen little things like registering to pay federal, state, and county taxes, and pay for the nutritional testing. That was only about $33/per treat, but it's a very simple test and you'd need more things tested for to sell food.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Whiteboy said:


> id like a link to both sites when started i like to try new products


thats a really cool thing to say...


----------

